# Deer Antler Sheds



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

does anyone know when the actual time too look for antler sheds is i usually look around the last weekend of january up in the thick pines where they bed two years ago i found a a nice four point antler then i walked a little farther and found the matching one it all together came out to be an 8pt last year all i found a a skull with big spikes and just tonight while i was walking down from hunting i found a spike shed i was probably from this past january/february in a place i had never looked before once again it was very thick i had too crawl through some places too get down it wasnt the usual way down but then again i have alot of property too search and its very thick in most places.

thanks for any help


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> does anyone know when the actual time too look for antler sheds is i usually look around the last weekend of january up in the thick pines where they bed two years ago i found a a nice four point antler then i walked a little farther and found the matching one it all together came out to be an 8pt last year all i found a a skull with big spikes and just tonight while i was walking down from hunting i found a spike shed i was probably from this past january/february in a place i had never looked before once again it was very thick i had too crawl through some places too get down it wasnt the usual way down but then again i have alot of property too search and its very thick in most places.
> 
> thanks for any help


The muley's usually drop late febuary and all of march and same with elk, but i'm not too sure about whitetails


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> The muley's usually drop late febuary and all of march and same with elk, but i'm not too sure about whitetails


theres no mule deer here and no elk but there is a tone of elk upstate PA


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I start looking in February, but March seems to be the hot month.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> I start looking in February, but March seems to be the hot month.


if found the 8pt sheds in late january like the last week i try too look when theres snow on the ground so there easier too pick out but i was never really sure when too look i know i looked a little in early february but never march

thanks for the help RORY


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

yea, Febuary.


----------

